# Any help with Chex Mix?



## gingameggs

I made some Chex Mix exactly as the recipe on the back of the Chex box says, only difference is I halved the whole thing because I just can't eat that much Chex Mix by myself!  But a few things I didn't like about it is that I felt like the Chex Mix I have bought pre-made by Chex at the stores is much more flavorful. So next time I plan to add more spices, but my problem is that the amount of butter they recommend did not seem to cover all the ingredients in the recipe. I don't have a problem adding more butter next time, but I'd rather not because the less butter I can use, the healthier the snack can be, so my question becomes is there any way to get the spices/flavorings to better cover all the cereal/etc without using more butter? Or is there a healthier way to make this without the butter at all but that still sticks the flavors to the mix? 

The original full recipe (since I do not think I am allowed to post it - copyright and all) is approx. 6 tbsp. of butter to 12 c. of cereal/etc.

Thanks!
gingameggs


----------



## risque cakes

How about using a "butter spray?"


----------



## shel

What is Chex mix? What is Chex - a snack food? I have a vague recollection of the name, but nothing more.

Never mind - i did a web search - 

shel


----------



## bubbamom

I've made Chex mix many times and never had a problem with there not being enough butter to help the spices coat the mix. Be sure to use a big enough pan (I use a roaster) and be sure to mix well - from the bottom when stirring. You can always up the spices a bit, but the recipe as posted on the boxes of General Mills brand rice/corn or wheat chex has always seemed about right. We prefer a bit more Worcestershire. I smiled when you talked about making this healthier, all that salt makes me head to the refrig for a favorite beverage :beer:


----------



## gingameggs

I never thought about a butter spray, but I'll try that next time! Thanks! 


I actually used a roaster as well, and was stirring from the bottom, so I don't think that was my problem, but who knows if my stirring technique was really right or not, haha! As for the "healthier" aspect of it, I did actually change some of the spices in the original recipe to have less salt but still be flavorful. I do agree with the wanting a good drink with the usual recipe! Mainly, I have changed the mix a bit to what I like, but I just am not wanting to add more butter if I can help it, but I just don't feel like this batch (which is my first try to make this ever) had the flavor well distributed, and that the butter all just soaked up into part of it and not the rest. Oh well, I'll still eat this batch and try again some other time. Thanks for all the help though everyone! 

gingameggs


----------



## bubbamom

I just came across my old recipe for Chex Mix and noted that it didn't have garlic chips in, jiust cereal, nuts, and of course the butter and spices. Thinking about it, chips would probably absorbe a lot of the butter and spice, so perhaps you want to up the butter and spices by half?

In my old recipe, the amounts were:

6T butter
1 tsp seasoned salt
4 tsp Worcestershire
2 C each of the cereal (corn, rice and wheat)
1/4 C nuts.

Hope this helps!


----------



## gummy-bear

I love the cheddar Chex-Mix. How would I make an un-soggy cheddar coating for some Chex-mix?


----------



## rtd2

I like making my Chex Mix using all ingredients listed except I add about 3/4 Cup dark brown sugar to the mix. Cook it until well blended and pour over the cereal, nuts, and I also use the Pinah rye chips with the garlic flavor. It makes for a sweet/spice/salty taste.


----------



## gingameggs

Thanks you guys for all the helpful hints! The brown sugar addition sounds yummy for an extra hint of sweetness! I'll be making another batch soon, so I'll give some of your tips a try!  Thanks!


----------



## chefboyofdees

One of the ways I like to make it...instead of measuring out Wheat...Rice...Corn Chex etc...is to buy large boxes of Crispx (usually at Sams Club or Costco)...these are, if you are not familiar with them...rice on one side and corn on the other, but just the same makeup as the Chex cereals. As one afflicted with Crohn's, I can tolerate this much better than doing it the "traditional" way. Just a suggestion...give it a go!


----------



## stneeley

I used a cheddar cheese popcorn coating.  Just sprinkle on after mix is finished.


----------



## stneeley

I mix the wet ingredients with spices in a measuring cup together and place cereal and nuts in a jumbo baggie.  I pour over the cereal and shake and turn bag to coat pieces.  I pour this mix into a large roaster and cook and stir every 15 minutes per the directions.  I have to admit though, right before I place in the oven I shake some extra worchestershire over all.


----------



## maryb

I double the Worcestershire sauce and the seasoning salt, and use mixed nuts instead of peanuts. Skip the pretzels and other things, just the Chex cereal and nuts. I am a salt addict so...


----------

